# H-40k 5th ed hardback rulebook



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

hi all just thought id post this up as i only really paint nowadays,asking 25 pound incl postage it is in brand new condition


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

listed on ebay now,heres link http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160606539485#ht_500wt_1156
check out my other items!


----------

